# Carving Ash



## danriffle (Aug 13, 2008)

Does anyone have experience carving ash? I had a few billets given to me and was wondering if it would be suitable for carving or turning. Otherwise, I'll probably try slabbing it on the bandsaw.

thanks,
Dan in WV


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

I've made canoe paddles out of ash. Does that count as carving? If I remember correctly there are easier woods to work with. Ash is very hard. I'm currently making a paddle out of cedar and it cuts like butter.


----------



## danriffle (Aug 13, 2008)

How do you shape your paddles? I'll do rough carving with aggressive rasps, then files and chisels to form the more finished shapes.


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

I work often with ash, and it turns and finishes wonderfully! Its a great wood, hard but not too hard, and smells like olive oil when you work it (at least the European Ash here does, as I believe it is related to the olive tree) anyway, turning with is really nice and it even though it is a openpored wood, it still with a sharp tool and a little of fine sanding, gets real smooth and makes great tool handles. I made a couple of mallets and fence post driving mallets out of ash on the lathe as well as salt and pepper shakers. Its great for bending and form gluing too! or even Bow building, if you are someone who enjoys archery.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

The wood is great, is used for spindles and legs in chairmaking, so will be good at the lathe.
I tryed once Letter Carving and was not bad, even don't having the proper chisels.


----------



## BassBully (Mar 8, 2007)

As far as carving Ash, it's a little chippy so you have to take off thin shavings and avoid carving small objects-if you're using hand tools.

I'm making a quilt rack from Ash and want to carve something on the sides. I took a scrap piece and attempted to carve a heart and some leaves in it. I noticed that carving larger objects like the heart was easier but the smaller objects allowed more chipping. This is because the smaller objects require faster radius's on small weaker items.

Other than that it isn't that difficult with the right technique.


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

Dan,

I shape my paddles with planes, a spokeshave, a scraper, and a rasp. What is it that you are carving?

Rob


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I think it's great wood for carving.

I've carved a number of things in ash.

Check out this Windsor chair. Which is one item I remember.


----------



## danriffle (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the good info and your experiences everyone.

Rob,

I'm a very amateur carver, so I'm mostly working on shapes/forms (abstractions). I'm also doing some animal and human forms, so it's "artsy" and not as practical as furniture, which I'm more experienced at. But it's fun!

Dan in WV


----------



## tjfromgreenbay (Sep 21, 2010)

I acquired some old floor posts and beams from a 120 year old farm house. They are made of ash and I had them milled down into 3×8x4' lengths. I am currently working on carving one into a long bowl/trough. LOL…I have used my router and new chisel set on this project. VERy Very hard wood. Looks beautiful sanded/stained but my goodness its taken a while.


----------



## Jonnyfurniture (Aug 29, 2010)

Try a coarse rasp and then cabinet rasps # 49 or 50 for organic forms will work well. The carbide burrs made for flexshaft carvers work fast.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

There are these little green bugs that do a great job carving ash here in Michigan lol.


----------



## tommyd (Oct 28, 2009)

I just finished turning a bowl from a piece of ash. It was a little wet yet but it turned like cutting butter was really surprised how easy it was to turn. also finished up really nice.


----------



## sapwoodjd (Sep 24, 2010)

I am fairly new to turning. I have only done a few small pieces, mostly for getting warmed up. However I did get a piece of ash last year that I turned into a regulation size baseball bat. It turned fairly easy. Even with my dull turning tools. I'd definetly do something with it. I've found that using natural pieces is more challenging but the reward can be great. Even if you scrap the piece because of a flaw, the learning can be priceless.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Ash is a great wood for carving. If you check out my projects, you'll see a bird that I carved from ash. The lamp body is also ash, since it turns great too. I've made rocking chairs, dining room chairs, a bench with ball-and-claw feet, and all of my kitchen cabinets from ash. It is wonderful for bending and readily accepts stains. Two thumbs up for ash. Have fun…......


----------

